# Qmail-courierpassd



## cruzler (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi all, 

I have install courierpassd based from freebsd.qmailrocks.com, but, it never work on my system, do anyone have any tutorial to install this except from qmailrocks? can i install it from ports, and is there any configure when i do that??

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 4, 2009)

security/courierpassd

(and install ports-mgmt/psearch so you can do your own ports searches next time)


----------



## cruzler (Jun 5, 2009)

@DutchDaemon

Hoo.. i see..but sir, will it automatically run, when i finish the installation from ports? or i should configure some .conf again? and, is it ok, if i do the installation with a different method, considering i install the qmail from .tar.gz based on freebsd.qmailrocks.org.. 

Thanks


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 5, 2009)

Most software in ports comes with some kind of configuration, usually containing sensible defaults. Nothing more general can be said about it, because the ports tree contains close to 20,000 ports contributed by thousands and thousands of people.

I advise you to *always* install software using the ports tree whenever it's available. This will guarantee a logical installation (under /usr/local), logical deinstallation (all installed files will be recorded on installation), dependency resolution (every dependency must be in the ports tree) and a clear upgrade path (using the right tools, like portmaster or portupgrade, you will be told when a newer version is available). So use Qmail et al. from ports.


----------



## cruzler (Jun 5, 2009)

@DutchDaemon

Hoaa.. alright sir, but, i can't find a tutorial for qmail, which is begin the installation from ports, so i don't know how to finish it..i mean..how to configure it, considering it's done with a different installation.. so what should i do now? remove the tar.gz courierpassd? and continue to install it from port? but, today i found this link sir :

http://freebsdrocks.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=33&Itemid=25

can i do the installation based on it? and if i install the courierpassd with ports, should i reinstall the courierimap from ports to? and remove the old courierimap from tar.gz.. 

Thanks sir, and sorry for bothering u..hehe..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 5, 2009)

Well, to begin with, installing ports is covered here. Config files for installed ports are always under /usr/local/etc itself, or under /usr/local/etc/$portname. The start script will be under /usr/local/etc/rc.d/. Starting takes place in /etc/rc.conf. Regardless of installing from a tarball or a port, the configuration of Qmail and associates itself will not differ.

If the tarball installation does not come with an uninstaller or a file list showing you where everything went I can only suggest trying to read the Makefile to find out where the installed files are, so you can remove them. With the ports tree, this will be taken care of automatically.


----------



## cruzler (Jun 5, 2009)

@DutchDaemon

Roger that, sir..i would try it now..n i will post the next progress..thanks sir..


----------

